# that first bad drawing



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 16, 2010)

As you know, nobody started out drawing fantastically and for some, like myself, there is that one drawing that is too bad to show anyone. well if you are like me, then this is the place to show that one drawing, if it's still intact.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know which was the first exactly, but this (I wouldn't deem this "mature", but there are anatomical outlines, so... okay, nsfw) is one of my early ones, after I first got my tablet. I guess the anatomy isn't _too_ horrible, but the head is especially all like.. erp der, and yeah.

Personally, I think my childhood work was much more interesting than whatever I'm capable of now, haha.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 16, 2010)

No. I used to use stuff like Poser to get the pose I wanted, then I'd render and export and trace that shit.

I left that behind a loooong time ago. And to be honest, I have learnt more from just using refs on my other monitor than I ever did tracing.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2010)

Topic should be called "Old Shame".

Now, I do have a few "skeletons" in my artistic closet from the old days.  When it came to my FA account I was _very_ selective about what old works I submitted and what ones I didn't.  Among them:

* 2004: An actual TF sequence by someone who really abhors the TF genre.  (Disowned)  And my ability to draw humans hasn't improved very much since then....
* 2002: A manticore.  The drawing itself isn't that disturbing, but the backstory that goes into it . . . you're better off not knowing.
* 2000: First attempt at some dragon-people-things.  The lack of clothing about the groin area was deliberate, but came out disturbing all the same.  Their 2001 redesign was far more impressive....
* 1999: Dragon tackle. Actually not a suggestive piece (go away, Dr. Freud)

There are many more, but if I haven't uploaded it already I'm not going to.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 16, 2010)

This is the earliest I can find of mine that is pretty bad... though this one's kinda terrible too.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 17, 2010)

This is one of the earliest ones i can find of mine still around and not in some storage box with DVD data discs 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/142120/


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 17, 2010)

I've only hopped on this art-wagon freshman year of college, so anything before that is hiillararrious.

 2006: I remember being insanely proud of this one at the time, it was one of my first big soirees into PS: http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/gallery/#/di9ltd

More 2006: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/Picture008.jpg This is the era of crazy crap designs and stick legs.

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/Picture577.jpg And unncessary lens flare.


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 17, 2010)

Most of my art shame is hidden away in scraps, though it's all still there... embarrassingly so. I guess my anthro stuff didn't happen until this year...



FireFeathers said:


> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/Picture577.jpg And unncessary lens flare.


Now that's an X-TREME drawing right there


----------



## Zenia (Oct 17, 2010)

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2295/old2.jpg -- These are from when I was 9 or 10. They are the oldest pictures I have.
http://zenia.deviantart.com/art/Once-Upon-a-Time-54917617 -- I drew these when I was like 12 I think. That is when I discovered anime. 15 year old pics.
http://zenia.deviantart.com/art/Akanaito-Again-767993 -- One of the oldest uploads on DA.

I have improved a lot. XD


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 17, 2010)

00vapour said:


> Now that's an X-TREME drawing right there



X-TREMELY large heads and X-TREME hand-eating lensflare. 

I'd also like to add extreme bendy-booma-guns: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/Picture599.jpg

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/Picture566-1.jpg And extreme ass-hattery.


----------



## Centradragon (Oct 17, 2010)

Most things pre-high school graduation for me (2006) are those kinds of things.  D:  It's no wonder I failed AP Art.


Dragon fail and AIDS. and an [uncolored version]
Oh God, it's horrible.
Fro Monkey.


It's fun seeing everyone's old art, though.  Lol~  c:


----------



## Runefox (Oct 17, 2010)

First real furry art I've drawn; I think this happened sometime before 2001. Prior to this, I was convinced I'd never be able to draw anything living and I only really ever drew fighter planes, and poorly.

...Yeah, I sucked then; A lot of people posting in this thread have pretty awesome early work by comparison. Even now though, I don't draw often enough and I don't get the art bug often enough to really do well.


----------



## Aaros (Oct 17, 2010)

^hey, a lot of the "emarassing first drawings" I'm seeing are better than a lot of people could draw...

Here's my first drawing ever posted to dA (I think). And then there's this one, which was one of my first attempts at drawing something dragon-related.
This is the third-oldest one on my dA right now, and ironically it has the most views of all of my pics even though it seriously sucks XD.
(these were drawn a long time before I had a dA)


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2010)

Some of these are freaking cute.. xD
.. And not even that bad, heh. I wish I could find more of my drawings from a couple years back. I'll have to dig through my old hard drive, although it's a fustercluck of windows back-ups, and from multiple OS's.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 17, 2010)

Centradragon said:


> Most things pre-high school graduation for me (2006) are those kinds of things.  D:  It's no wonder I failed AP Art.
> 
> 
> Dragon fail and AIDS. and an [uncolored version]
> ...



Thief's just poppin' on in to check how the _laaadiess_ are doin.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 17, 2010)

...
Either I need to go out and "buy" Photoshop, as flash isn't really working out for me or I am truly horrible...
I do good with heads (somewhat) although I just can't get the body down. Anyways, I only have one drawing so it wouldn't actually be a fair example to show.
Go find it yourself.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2010)

I got stuff much older than this though. I actually kept drawings when I was growing up from elementary to high school.

But here's quite the crop 








http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/aniart/pockymage.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/aniart/sdani2.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/aniart/sjanilyingcols.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/aniart/ani1.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/aniart/anihp2.jpg

Fan Art:

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sj-lum.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sj-morri.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sjleilei.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sjmereru.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sjmorri.jpg

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/art/fan/sjwashu.jpg

Enjoy, vomit, whatever...


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got my share of bad drawings from early on. I've uploaded 16 of them to Photobucket, each one dated to the month.

The earliest of the bunch was Jan. 1999, during my monster phase, so I drew this thing.

My dragon phase was introduced with this dragon which I traced+colored in Flash in Oct. 2001.

But the one that's always looked worst to me was this never-completed dragon pic from Dec. 2002.


----------



## Jw (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the earliest thing I could find-- I think it's back from 2005 or 2006. I didn't put dates on my stuff back then. It's been so long, I don't recall if there was a reference photo for the skeleton, but I'm sure the rest wasn't reffed at all (obviously). 

OLD FAIL

I actually remember how proud I was of that drawing. Now I'm nearly ashamed to show it, but it did kick off my fascination with anatomy. Without that picture, I wouldn't be here now, 4 years later.
http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2010/281/b/6/torso_studies_by_jwmd2-d30cmv4.jpg


BRB, finding fridge art from my childhood.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Oct 19, 2010)

My first debut: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember when I used to draw like this and I sure thought I was the shit xDD


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Oct 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> No. I used to use stuff like Poser to get the pose I wanted, then I'd render and export and trace that shit.
> 
> I left that behind a loooong time ago. And to be honest, I have learnt more from just using refs on my other monitor than I ever did tracing.


 
Fuck... that's exactly what I did when I started... except I was too cheap for poser, so I just used DAZ3D...


Edit: 





jwmcd2 said:


> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2010/281/b/6/torso_studies_by_jwmd2-d30cmv4.jpg


*"MY HEAD IS HUUUGE"*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/sharktheraptor/1206295290.sharktheraptor_shark_original.jpg

Not really my first, but it's the oldest thing I have scanned.


----------



## Jw (Oct 21, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> *"MY HEAD IS HUUUGE"*


 
OMGAH! *pops*




Shark_the_raptor said:


> http://d.facdn.net/art/sharktheraptor/1206295290.sharktheraptor_shark_original.jpg
> 
> Not really my first, but it's the oldest thing I have scanned.


 
Wow, that head is about as long as his torso-- that's impressive.


----------



## milleniumocarina (Oct 30, 2010)

To find my very worst, oldest art terrors, I had to travel back in time to my weeaboo middle school days. 

Enjoy:
http://media-fanart.theotaku.com/375529-20061112191312.jpg

Also: http://media-fanart.theotaku.com/375529-20070319175057.jpg (this is really bad)


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

i think its the only human ive drawn. 0_0


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

My drawings have always been crap, but I did some SERIOUS attempts ages ago.











The first one is Aya Brea from _Parasite Eve II _and the second is Seras Victoria from _Hellsing._

I haven't drawn since. :|


----------



## Asswings (Oct 31, 2010)

Hahaha oh man.

Okay, this was the VERY FIRST Ticon picture ever: 





Look at how bad that is. XDD It kills me to look at it now. And I was SO PROUD of the damn thing.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 31, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Hahaha oh man.
> 
> Okay, this was the VERY FIRST Ticon picture ever:
> 
> ...


 
That's not even that bad.. I have my first drawing right beside me and it makes my retinas spontaneously com-bust when I view it.


----------

